# Good alternative Skrill and NELLELLER - payment system ecoPayz



## Weenax (Jan 24, 2019)

Clients of the British *payment system ecoPayz* have a unique opportunity to work with the account thanks to the company Weenax. We monthly return to your account up to 1% of all deposits from the wallet in any of the merchants:
- bookmakers offices;
- online casino;
- poker room;
- Forex brokers.






Thus, part of the money is guaranteed to return to the account, regardless of how you dispose of them on another site. The cashback is credited from the 15th to the 25th day of each calendar month.

The amount of remuneration is determined based on the total amount of deposits made during the month.
- up to € 50k - 0.6%
- from € 50 thousand to € 100 thousand - 0.8%;
- from 100 thousand - 1%.
The minimum cashback amount is $ 5, and the maximum amount is unlimited. If you have not collected $ 5 in a month, the cashback is not charged.

*Examples*
You have 1000 dollars. For example, for 1 month you can "roll" this money 20 times. Ie replenished - removed - replenished, and so on. The total amount of deposits per month is obtained - $ 20,000 x 0.6% = $ 120.
And what did we get in the end? Having only 1000 dollars, you receive for a month - 12% of passive earnings! Not bad money for such a small bank, right?

*Consider a slightly different option.*
You have $ 5,000 in your hands. “Scrolling” this money even 11 times in a month (in order to get a higher return percentage) - the total amount of deposits in a month will be 55,000 dollars x 0.8% = 440 dollars.
Ie having $ 5,000 - your real passive income is $ 440!

*When working with us, you also get free:*
- Gold status for your ecoPayz account,
-the ability to pass verification in 2 hours,
-free transfers within the system,
-the ability to replenish your account using Bitcoin for free,
- full support with our VIP-managers who will quickly solve your problem and much more.

This expands the capabilities of the wallet, reduces commissions, raises limits (and sometimes removes them completely).
For a regular user, obtaining the status takes a lot of time and effort (you need to replenish the account from the card with a total of € 2,500 and make deposits from the wallet in total with € 25,000) Instead, it is better to submit an application in Weenax and on preferential terms get the maximum status - VIP (replenishing the total of € 10,000 for any term).
Both Gold and VIP are issued for life, and not for a limited time, as in other payment systems.
For all questions regarding ecoPayz, contact Weenax Technical Support. It provides an individual approach to all issues and will become a real guide in the world of payment systems.

> Become a member of the Weenax loyalty program and receive substantial passive income - ask me how

*Our contacts:*
Website - https://weenax.com
Support Mail - support@weenax.com
Cooperation and any suggestions - partners@weenax.com
Telegram - @psv23


----------



## Weenax (Jan 28, 2019)

*Important and interesting news from Weenax experts!*
On December 7, 2018, the State Duma of the Russian Federation introduced a bill No. 603170-7 - amendments to the law on the national payment system of Russia, which may limit the work of foreign substations, including ecoPayz, Skrill, NETELLER.
Our experts understood and *gave a detailed answer to the most important question* - Did the law on the national payment system of the Russian Federation tighten the work of Skrill, NETELLER, ecoPayz?


----------



## Weenax (Feb 19, 2019)

How to replenish Skrill, NETELLER, ecoPayz, when Russian banks block transactions

Replenishment of foreign gambling platforms, as well as payment systems Skrill, NETELLER, ecoPayz through Russian banks is already banned. What banks are still conducting transactions and are there any translation options?

This and a number of other questions - we have tried to answer you in more detail here.


----------



## Weenax (Feb 28, 2019)

*Hello everyone, guys!)*

If you are actively involved in betting, or perhaps you have friends who are familiar with, who are also involved in other types of gambling business: friends: - we are open to any kind of cooperation.

More details about the partnership with the company Weenax - here.

P.s Write - we will offer good conditions


----------



## Weenax (Mar 20, 2019)

*Good day to all! *

I want to remind that we offer our customers (absolutely free, by the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - simplified (without selfies) and accelerated verification (2 hours), cashback, ongoing support in working with the account (and possible controversial situations).

Also note that we have cashback for Skrill and NETELLER users. And do not forget that we are always ready to discuss cooperation on very good conditions!
Come in - everyone will be happy!


----------



## Weenax (Apr 17, 2019)

*Hi!*
I remind you that we help with fast verification (in 2 hours), we provide free statuses, cashback.
We also have an online chat on the site that will help with questions about working with the account or just support in a difficult situation


----------



## Weenax (May 2, 2019)

*Important information!*

As many of you already know, ecoPayz doesn’t have direct withdraw by card details. BUT a bank account is attached to each card to which you CAN withdraw money. And they will come straight to your card.

How to do it and what are the nuances in this process - all the answers to the questions here


----------



## Weenax (May 15, 2019)

Hello! 

Many are concerned about the question: "Will Roskomnadzor block VPN?"

Roskomnadzor (RKN) turned to ten VPN services with the requirement to connect to the blocking of banned sites. Services that refuse to cooperate, Roskomnadzor promised to block.

More details - ask me here


----------



## Weenax (May 30, 2019)

*Fiery greetings to all! *

As we all know, the Constitution, as well as the pirate code of Morgan and Bartholomew, is a recommendation. It is not yet clear: either the original carriers of such a point of view fall into power, or law-abiding citizens go to the dark side, getting into power. But it's not about that.

In March 2019, Roskomnadzor rammed over 3,000 gambling sites. Even resources on which slot machines, bookmakers offices and at least something connected with gambling were mentioned were blocked.

We want to present you the current situation that is happening in our market - here is more)


----------



## Weenax (Jun 3, 2019)

Greetings to all!☺

Especially for you, we have prepared an article about why Banks are too actively blocking customer accounts.

Any banking operations related to money or property in the Russian Federation are governed by the Federal Law of 07.08.2001 N 115-?? “On Counteracting Legalization (Laundering) of Criminally Income and the Financing of Terrorism”.
More details - ask me here


----------



## Weenax (Jun 13, 2019)

*Hello!  

We consider the actual question: "How to pay the tax on winnings in the bookmaker's office in Russia?" *

If you want to make bets and withdraw money in full accordance with the law of the Russian Federation, this instruction is for you. It will help to avoid problems with tax or banks by paying taxes and issuing a completely white income. 

Reveal a useful secret in this article


----------



## Weenax (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi! 

We remind you that with us, our customers receive free accelerated *verification for 2 hours** (it is simplified - without a selfie).  *

If you have any questions about the passage of verification-that we have on the site works operational technical support, which will help you to prompt and solve your questions 
Plus with us you will receive cashback up to 1% and gold status after verification)


----------



## Weenax (Jun 28, 2019)

*Hello! 

We have prepared a very interesting news for you:"Telegram Token is the most expected token of 2019". *

The new cryptocurrency project of Pavel Durov (Yes, the one that "made" VK first, and then Telegram) has been on the ear for a long time. Dispel the same speculation and put everything on the shelves – it's time to understand in detail what is a Telegram token! 

Read more about this on our website


----------



## Weenax (Jul 4, 2019)

*Greetings to all! 

Important information!*

A new way - how to transfer money to ecoPayz by phone number.

The ecoPayz payment system regularly expands the functionality of your personal account, making it easier and more convenient. From July 1, 2019, Ekopase users had the opportunity to send money within the payment system only to a phone number ...

All about this information you read on our website or write to us in the chat


----------



## Weenax (Jul 11, 2019)

Good day! 
 An interesting article on the topic: "the Advantages of electronic payment systems over other payment methods"  
For those who live in the era of the Internet and global digitalization, we will talk about electronic payment systems. They are full of advantages and almost devoid of disadvantages... 
All information on this topic on our website and many other interesting topics. Come and find out )


----------



## Weenax (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi, everyone!
Funding your ecoPayz account by using the terminal or Qiwi account! 

Long-awaited, positive news for all ecopayz users! 
A new option is available refill ecoPayz via Qiwi terminal, it needs : 
Find your terminal
Enter the ecopayz account number you want to Deposit, click “next”
Enter the phone number that is attached to the account. 
The maximum Deposit amount is 15 000 rubles. 
Deposit money in the terminal and click on the payment confirmation. 
You can pick up the Deposit receipt by check or choose “send to email” 


The money goes to the account within 3-10 minutes to the account ecoPayz. Upon receipt of money to the account, a Commission of up to 5% of the Deposit amount is deducted. 
Replenishment of the terminal involves replenishment in local currency, therefore, to avoid conversion, open an account in ecoPayz in local currency and when replenishing through the terminal, specify the account number ecoPayz, in local currency. 

If you have registered your account with ecoPayz Weenax us at the website clicked on “create account”, you perceival on the registration form ecoPayz, after you have filled the application form on the website, input the account number ecoPayz and e-mail, which was specified during registration, you received the instruction on verification, passed it and received the status of a Cold. With VIP status Gold conversion 1,49%! 

You can also Fund your ecoPayz account from your personal Cabinet Qiwi:

Go to your personal account with a PC or mobile application.
Select “payments and transfers”, in them ecoPayz.
Enter the account number ecoPayz, which we want to replenish.
Choose a payment method and confirm the payment. 
The maximum amount of replenishment is 15 000 rubles.
Time of receipt of money is not ecopayz account from 3 to 10 minutes
Upon receipt of the Deposit to the account ecoPayz, will be charged a Commission of 5% of the amount and conversion, according to the status of your account, if any.

For any questions, please contact us in the chat on our website


----------



## Weenax (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome! 
 Important and interesting news:"Registration of clients of Russian bookmakers is simplified".  
The law on the abolition of double identification for online users of bookmakers signed by the Russian President. According to experts, the innovation will increase the customer base and loyalty of fans of interactive bets to domestic operators... 
Read more on our website


----------



## Weenax (Aug 1, 2019)

*Heartfelt greetings to all! 
Again, we have prepared an article for you: "Why foreign payment systems are more reliable than domestic ones"*. 
Cases of fraud on the Internet so much that it is almost impossible to insure against them completely. Since the purpose of fraud – stealing money, payment systems have always been and remain the object of attention of fraudsters...
Visit our website for detailed details of this information


----------



## Weenax (Aug 4, 2019)

*Hi!  

Cool news: "Replenishment of Ecopayz via Contact!"*

Ecopayz payment system offers users of the Russian Federation various ways to recharge, among which there is a new opportunity — through the money transfer system Contact... 

Visit us and learn how to do it


----------



## esanatbet (Aug 9, 2019)

Recommend !


----------



## Weenax (Aug 15, 2019)

Good day! 

Poker players complain about the difficulty of making a Deposit and withdrawal of winnings. There are many problems: long verification, control by the state and the lack of experience of the player. A beginner can make a mistake with the choice of a poker room or a payment system and lose their money without having to cash out the winnings... 

How to choose a payment system for poker? Learn from us on the website


----------



## Weenax (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello everyone!) 

From August 26, two-step authentication to ecoAccount will be mandatory!  

Ecopayz payment system has sent an alert to its users that since August 26, an additional level of account security must be activated in ecoAccount...

See our news information about it, and learn how to do it


----------



## Weenax (Aug 28, 2019)

Good day! 

Accounts in foreign payment systems now need to be declared in Russia.

Bill No. 733447-7, which amends the law on currency regulation and currency control, adopted and come into force on 31 December 2019. For users of overseas payment systems such as Skrill, NETELLER and ecoPayz, this means that... 

Read more here


----------



## Weenax (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi! 

Which payment system to choose? Spoiler: Skrill, Neteller, EcoPayz. 

What is better for betters and gamblers?

The answer to this question on our website)


----------



## Weenax (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome!

We would like to remind you that we offer our clients (absolutely free of charge, by the way - simplified (without selfies) and accelerated verification (from 15 minutes to 2 hours), cashback, constant support in working with the account (and possible disputes). 

Come, register - all will be happy!


----------



## Weenax (Sep 18, 2019)

*Good day!  

Cards ecoCard Prepaid for the EU steel touchless!* 

Prepaid ecoCard cards available for EU citizens are now equipped with contactless payment technology. This means that: ...

Read more on our website


----------



## Weenax (Oct 1, 2019)

*Hello!  
We have prepared an interesting article for you: "what gives ecopayz VIP status"* 
The premium status system of the British payment system ecoPayz provides customers with the opportunity to receive benefits and bonuses when using the wallet... 
See more details on our website


----------



## Weenax (Oct 9, 2019)

*Hi there! 
Why not withdraw money to Russian banks?*
Foreign payment systems are the best option for poker or casino players, Forex traders and betters. Working with Russian banks in the realities of 2019 remains unsafe for them.Banks can (and do) block a transaction for any amount if it seems suspicious to them, request documents, close your account... 
Read about it on our website)


----------



## Weenax (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello everyone A small comparison for all interested  NETELLER Bronze Pro and ecoPayz Gold - what's better? It's very simple-with NETELLER Bronze Pro you do not get a second account, verification of course with "selfie" and other requirements, a high Commission for the first internal transfer of 20% (but not less than 30 USD/ EUR-then 1.45%, (minimum 0.50€)). With ecoPayz GOLD you get-fast and simple (without "selfie", etc.) verification in 2 hours, lifetime gold status (which does not need to be confirmed), multi-currency account (open any currency in one office, one mail), free internal transfers + good cashback for your deposits (up to 1%). So why not choose a good alternative to Skrill and NETELLER?


----------



## Weenax (Nov 6, 2019)

*Welcome everyone!*

We would like to remind you that when you register with Weenax, immediately after verification you will automatically have the gold status for free, and the highest VIP status will be available to you on preferential terms (for this you need to make deposits to merchants totaling € 10,000 (term is not limited), not € 250,000)! With us you will have a very fast and priority verification, which takes up to a maximum of 2 working hours! We also pay cashback up to 1% for deposits, and we have a wonderful and very sociable support that will help you to understand your difficulties


----------



## Weenax (Nov 21, 2019)

Hello everyone 

We have prepared an interesting article for you: "Boring sports betting".  

Online sports betting is popular all over the world. But recently, the industry has often been criticized for its lack of innovation. How did gambling become boring for people? 

About it look at us


----------



## Weenax (Nov 28, 2019)

*Welcome!

We want to tell and remind you about the methods of Deposit and withdrawal in the payment system EcoPayz for Russia and not only...

You can replenish:*

- - *Through your Bank account* (possible card only of this Bank: LLC HOME CREDIT and FINANCE BANK and this: CORNERBANCA, S. A. (Swiss Bank) Cards of other banks of the Russian Federation do not pass. ) P.S.: "EcoPayz does not work with cards of the following banks, as well as with Bank accounts: 1) Sberbank of Russia (SWIFT: SABRRUMM) 2) VTB Bank (SWIFT: VTBRUMM) 3) Gazprom Bank (SWIFT: GAZPRUMM) 4) VNESHECONOMBANK (VEB) (SWIFT: BFEARUMM) 5) ROSSELKHOZBANK (SWIFT: RUAGRUMM)"  

- *Through the **Contact system* 

- *Via QIWI 

Withdrawal from ecoPayz,* for Russia only to a Bank account. For CIS countries, withdrawal to a Bank account of 10 euros (+conversion according to the status of your account, if necessary) + possible Commission correspondent Bank. For the EU, the withdrawal to the Bank account is 5.9 euros.

For all questions please contact our support


----------



## Weenax (Dec 6, 2019)

Привет!

Мы подготовили для вас очень познавательную и интересную статью.

Если вы хотите стать IP и думаете о начале бизнеса? Прежде всего, вы столкнетесь с необходимостью зарегистрировать бизнес и получить статус индивидуального предпринимателя.

Подробнее читайте здесь


----------



## Weenax (Dec 12, 2019)

Всем привет
В преддверии Нового года и приятных приготовлений к праздникам, Weenax хочет напомнить вам, что при регистрации у нас в EcoPayz, вы можете пройти верификацию, отправив документы на электронную почту ( верификация занимает от 15 минут до 2 часов), а статус GOLD сразу после верификации навсегда! С золотым статусом конвертация составляет 1,49%, в вашем мультивалютном аккаунте EcoPayz P2P переводы бесплатны!) И вы можете легко пополнить свой счет в EcoPayz не выходя из дома за 1,5% от суммы.


----------



## Weenax (Dec 20, 2019)

*Всем, привет!
Всех, с Наступающим Новым Годом!* Обратите внимание, что в связи с банковскими выходными днями все запросы о выводе средств с системы EcoPayz, сделанные с 21 по 26 декабря, будут обработаны 27 декабря, а все запросы о выводе средств, сделанные с 27 декабря по 1 января, будут обработаны 2 января.
При регистрации в EcoPayz с Weenax у вас будет статус GOLD сразу после верификации, бесплатные переводы и кешбэк до 1% за депозиты.


----------



## Weenax (Dec 24, 2019)

Добро пожаловать!

Weenax in care of you сообщает всем пользователям EcoPayz, что компания Eco добавила несколько улучшений, в результате чего некоторые из сервисов, которыми вы обычно пользуетесь, были перемещены из меню: - "вывод средств" - перейдите в раздел "Перевод средств" и выберите вкладку "банковский счет". - "Выписка по счету" - перейдите в раздел" транзакции". История вывода средств также будет отображаться здесь на вкладке переводы.


----------



## Weenax (Jan 21, 2020)

Добро пожаловать в Weenax в новом 2020 году!
Чтобы сделать год продуктивным и ярким, мы хотим напомнить вам, какие преимущества вы получите при работе с нами. К каждому клиенту индивидуальный подход)
Напоминаем вам о нескольких вариантах партнерской программы: Первая программа-это Volume Share: чем больше депозитов в месяц делает вся группа клиентов, тем больше получит партнер. Комиссия по обороту начинается от 0,7% и увеличивается по мере роста объемов. Доля объема идеально подходит для тех, у кого есть много мелких и средних клиентов, так как объем суммируется. Вторая программа-это доля выручки: она предназначена для тех, у кого больше средних и крупных клиентов. Депозиты не накапливаются, а платежи начисляются для каждого клиента индивидуально. С клиентами, составляющими до € 10 000 депозитов в месяц, вы получите долю дохода в размере 20%. Дальше-на подъеме. Третья программа-это Split Share: для тех, кто хочет отдать клиентам львиную долю прибыли. В рамках данной программы клиенты партнера получают cashback от 0,6 до 1%, а партнер - до 15% доли выручки.
Также есть интересное и полезное видео, в котором описаны все возможные варианты сотрудничества с нами


----------



## krazeday (Jan 25, 2020)

will check this out


----------



## Weenax (Feb 7, 2020)

Welcome everyone! ecoPayz has changed the terms of use of the ecoAccount account. Following the first payment Directive, the main purpose of which was to create a single European payment zone SEPA, the European Commission launched the procedure for switching to PSD2 (Revised Payment Services Directive). In accordance with the requirements of this Directive, ecoPayz has made changes to the terms of use of the ecoAccount account. You can view the updated items here


----------



## Weenax (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello, everyone!
The most popular payment service among traders and freelancers, ePayments, has been suspended.
What is the reason for the termination of activity can be read here )


----------



## Weenax (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome! 
ecoPayz: the Commission for some countries will change to standard 
For more information, see our website


----------



## Weenax (Mar 12, 2020)

Good afternoon! 
Guys, as an offtop for you, we have prepared a rating of online casinos 
You can view it here


----------



## Weenax (Mar 18, 2020)

Welcome all!  
We have prepared a news item for you: "how the coronavirus affects poker, Forex and payment systems".
 Visit our website and read more about it )


----------



## Weenax (Mar 26, 2020)

Hello everyone  
Interesting topic: "Virtual cards of payment systems on the example of ecoPayz" 
Virtual cards are analogous to plastic payment cards that are used to pay for goods and services on the Internet... 
See more about it here


----------



## Weenax (Mar 31, 2020)

Good day!  
The coronavirus has hit sports hard. Most of all, I got football, which is attended and watched by a huge number of fans... 
Learn and read, Betting: what to bet on during quarantine


----------



## Weenax (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi! 
EcoPayz has a new method of adding funds via Apple Pay.
The Commission is 5%, and the payment is received instantly. Deposit limits: at least € 10, maximum - € 7 thousand.
Read more in our news


----------



## Weenax (May 15, 2020)

Welcome!

We have prepared for you as an offtop: "Top 5 strategies for earning money on bets"!

In this review, we will introduce you to popular betting strategies for football and other sports. Our recommendations will help you become one of the winning players in the distance


----------



## Weenax (Jun 30, 2020)

Good afternoon!

Each client, when registering in the ecoPayz system, puts a "tick" and thereby agrees to the terms of use of ecoPayz, without this registration simply will not take place, but not every client reads these terms.
1. the ecoPayz Payment system operates within the framework of UK law. It works for a long time, so it is not the one that aims to take your money.
2. Confirmation of the source of your income is a requirement of the financial institution that performs the transaction. Therefore, you do not need to panic, write unflattering comments on the network and swear words to the ecoPayz technical support (for this, according to the rules, you can even close your account) - write to us, we will help you.
3. carefully read the information on limits. If the transaction amount exceeds the allowed limit, the payment may freeze. And it wasn't the billing system that took your money. They just can't process it because of contractual restrictions.

If you are not sure about any actions, please contact us. We will explain it to you in great detail. And you will avoid unpleasant moments.


----------



## Weenax (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello!

From November 1, 2020, the cancellation of cashback to users of the ecoPayz payment system from Weenax for deposits on online platforms. The last payments for October will be calculated in the month of November.

All other ecoPayz bonuses remain valid. With Weenax, you get:
- accelerated verification;
- Free Gold status with zero transfer fees and other benefits;
- preferential maximum VIP status (25 times cheaper than on standard terms);
- technical support from Weenax in Russian: consultations on controversial issues, assistance in solving problems with the wallet.

The main thing! If you want to continue to earn on your and other people's deposits through ecoPayz, pay attention to the Weenax affiliate program. Our partners can choose the model of cooperation themselves, as well as attract their friends or the audience of their website / social network to earn more. It is more profitable than cashback!


----------



## ken (Nov 18, 2020)

Weenax said:


> Hello!
> 
> From November 1, 2020, the cancellation of cashback to users of the ecoPayz payment system from Weenax for deposits on online platforms. The last payments for October will be calculated in the month of November.
> 
> ...


hello weenax, isn't the fee on Ecopayz a little higher than that of Skrill & Neteller? I personally prefer cryptos when funding betting accounts as they come with very low fees.


----------



## Weenax (Dec 11, 2020)

ken said:


> hello weenax, isn't the fee on Ecopayz a little higher than that of Skrill & Neteller? I personally prefer cryptos when funding betting accounts as they come with very low fees.


No, Ecopayz has a lower commission. But of course not in all bookmakers


----------



## Weenax (Dec 11, 2020)

*In Germany and Norway ecoPayz is available for deposit and withdrawal at Bet365*


Great news for users in Germany and Norway! At Bet365 you can use ecoPayz to make deposits and withdrawals. If you don't have a wallet yet, create one and go through verification. If you register it using our links and fill out the application, you can get all the bonuses of the Weenax loyalty program:


free Gold status with no commission transfers immediately after verification;


verification itself - 2 hours in advance on weekdays, usually without a selfie;


maximum VIP status on preferential terms;


technical support in Russian, which answers questions and helps to solve problems (available in the online chat on the website and social networks).


More details


----------



## Weenax (Dec 21, 2020)

*Hello everyone!*

ecoVoucher *appeared in Russia and other countries* 

ecoVoucher is an alternative way to fund your ecoPayz account. Previously, it was only available to residents of Central Asia, Africa, the European Union and Latin America, as well as Japan and India. Now the list is joined by Russia, Ukraine, Pakistan, Switzerland, Turkey and New Zealand.

ecoVoucher looks like a voucher with an 18-digit code that can be used directly to pay on sites that accept this payment method, or to top up your ecoPayz wallet. It can be purchased from a physical store and printed as a check, or online in virtual form.

Let's take a closer look at this here)


----------



## Weenax (Dec 30, 2020)

*Hello everyone!) Happy 2021!* 

This year was quite difficult for all of us, such a big test for everyone, in its own way made its own adjustments to life plans.

Our company has also confidently withstood these difficult situations and continues to work for you, the clients of our company.

Next year we will only increase our turnover, offer new "goodies" for you, work on constant improvement of the quality of our service in general.

The Weenax team wishes you in the new year - constant good luck, the fulfillment of all goals (both life and work), patience, strength and health to you and your loved ones - without it anywhere.

And we will, as always, help you!)

Happy 2021!


----------



## Weenax (Mar 25, 2021)

Good day!  We hasten to inform you that the withdrawal from ecoPayz to Russian wallets YuMoney and Qiwi is *available again*!

Alas, you still cannot make a deposit to ecoPayz with YuMoney and Qiwi. Also, replenishment in Svyaznoy, Euroset, Qiwi terminal or Sberbank ATM is still not available.

Important about the withdrawal to YuMoney and Qiwi:
1) Commission for withdrawal is 5% - at least € 7.5. The limit is set - no more than five transactions per day.
2) Unlike withdrawing to a bank account, when withdrawing to Russian wallets, you do not need to upload any documents.
3) The withdrawal is now ordered a little differently than before: you need to go to the "Transfer of funds" - "Local methods" section. Then everything is as usual: enter the amount, select Yandex Money (this is YuMoney) or Qiwi and enter the phone number associated with the Russian wallet.

Please note that direct card top-ups are no longer available. But you can use the Contact system! Replenishment through Contact allows you to similarly use cards for depositing on ecoPayz and at the same time costs much cheaper - 1.5% versus 5%. Therefore, when switching to this method, users do not lose anything - on the contrary, it is even more profitable


----------



## Weenax (Apr 29, 2021)

*Hey!*

From April 1, 2021, ecoPayz has limited services for Norwegian users who use a gambling payment system. The reason lies in the very strict laws of the country, which make the industry virtually illegal.

Alternative methods of input-output for gambling sites in Norway can be found here


----------



## Weenax (Oct 13, 2021)

*Hello everyone! *

ecoPayz has announced the launch of a number of convenient functional changes in the UK!
Brits will have access to IBAN numbers, sorting codes and virtual accounts right in their ecoPayz wallet. Let's take a closer look at what this functionality is and how to use it.

1) IBAN number - bank account number corresponding to the international classification. It is widely used in European countries to send and receive payments. In addition to the UK, the ecoPayz IBAN will also appear in Germany and Poland.

2) UK bank code (sort code). It is used by banking organizations and mainly only by the British. In Russia, the analogue can be called BIK. Sort code will now be available for ecoPayz account as well.

3) Virtual account number. In the era of constant personal data leaks, the use of temporary virtual accounts is becoming the best solution to protect your savings. Now such a number can be created in ecoPayz.

As the payment system develops dynamically, we expect that sooner or later innovations will come to all ecoPayz users


----------



## Weenax (Feb 2, 2022)

*Hey!*
Earlier, the ecoPayz payment system announced the integration of IBAN payments in its wallet for users from the UK, Germany and Poland.
But already at the beginning of this year, ecoPayz announces that IBAN numbers are now available for all countries in the EEA zone (31 countries in the European region). They can also use UK bank sort codes and virtual account numbers when sending and receiving payments.
You can see more about this here


----------

